# Auglaize River Smallmouth



## Troutchaser (Jan 1, 2013)

Went to the Auglaize Saturday and hooked up with a lot of nice fish, including my personal best Smallmouth. I also caught it on my first cast of the day and on a modified wooly bugger I tied!! (Sorry about the quality, it was taken with my phone)







:woot:


----------



## hawgseeker (Mar 25, 2012)

Nice smallie I use to fish that river all the time right there out side of cloverdale


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

Wow! Thats a GREAT FISH! Congrats!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Nice One  You know it's gonna be a GREAT DAY when you get a Hogg on your first cast. Good Luck


----------



## HipWader (Jun 25, 2013)

Nice catch......looks like the fat little hen I caught.....lol


----------



## Troutchaser (Jan 1, 2013)

That's a NICE bow! Did you catch it on the Mad?


----------



## HipWader (Jun 25, 2013)

No I did not catch that fat little pig Bow at the Mad River....caught him at Apple Creek in Wooster....Caught a 28" and a 19" one last Saturday....You can read my post...

7/6/2013 outing...

http://www.cfrtu.org/CreelSurvey.asp?action=survey


----------

